# folding on a 4870x2?



## thraxed (Mar 10, 2009)

So I decided to fold a few packets with my new video card, sure seems faster.  Though I have a few questions.  First how do ya tell if your second gpu is helping to fold? You can go into the overdrive section and see the activity at 99%. Secondly since I'm in 2d mode my clocks speeds on my card are lowered on my card, wouldn't that affect the speed of folding? Lastly are there any switches that are useful?  Like setting it to only use 1 gpu or maybe increase the cpu core load, while benching i notice 7 cores idle, and dedicating 3 more would be nice.


----------

